# Rogner 1 image avec Automator



## alcidion (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un script Automator qui permettrait de rogner 1 image avec les caractéristiques suivantes:

- le document de base est une image de type livre ouvert : double page texte et dessin en format paysage
- rogner l'image de moitié en partant d'un côté, 1 script pour la moitié gauche et 1 pour la moitié droite, et créer ainsi 2 demi-pages séparées.

Il existe bien 1 script Automator de rognage en % mais il est rogne à partir du centre de l'image


à votre bon coeur
salut et merci


----------

